# My 90G tetra only



## Maxime (Mar 23, 2008)

Good day everyone.

Here is my 90G fish tank that i am just starting. I would like to set up as a south american tank. Unfortunately, I didn't add any supplements to my substrate at first because of my ignorance. Any advice or comments welcome!

90G
24 Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi (Black Neon)
4 Hemigrammus bleheri (Rummynose)
4 Paracheirodon innesi (Neon)
6 Hyphessobrycon Rasboras (Harlequin)
6 Amano Shrimp


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Maxime said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> Here is my 90G fish tank that i am just starting. I would like to set up as a south american tank. Unfortunately, I didn't add any supplements to my substrate at first because of my ignorance. Any advice or comments welcome!


So now your going my way!!!!! I like tetras, they are very beautiful, and very nice job on the tank!!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Unfortunately you have too little substrate thickness to grow plants very well. Usually we try for at least 2 inch depth, up to about 4 inches. Then, you need about 180-220 watts of compact fluorescent light, or somewhat less for T5 fluorescent bulbs with individual reflectors. And, a lot more plants are needed when you start the tank, to avoid algae blooms. Finally, if you are using CO2, and I can't tell if you are, you shouldn't use the air bubble thing, which depletes too much CO2. Why don't you spend some time reading http://www.rexgrigg.com/ to get more up to speed on planted tanks?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe add some more plants, and then consider going all "Blackwater"? It is very nice, but almost too clean! I would also add a few more rummynose, if possible; they feel more comfortable in bigger shoals.....at least three more. I agree with Hoppy; you will need a little bit more substrate for good planted tank.

I really like your hardscape too! Maybe some fissidens moss would bring it out a little more. Just my suggestions!


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tank looks good but needs more plants in it. I am also doing a SA tank, and strictly speaking IMHO, to be an SA tank you need to get rid of the amano shrimp. Also do some research on the plants because I see crypts and Java Fern which are not South American. I only say this because I have been doing research on whats going in my tanks for the last 3 months. Also do away with the buble wall as it will drive off some of the added co2 if you are adding Co2. Most people will only add air when the lights are off. Other wise tank is looking good just dose liquid ferts on a regular basis and use plant tabs for the larger plants. 

Curt


----------



## Maxime (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the tips n tricks!

As a matter of fact I have some java fern. thought it looked good but didn't know where it was from. I plan on adding a lot more plants, but they are hard to find!

I plan on adding more rummynose(X6) as well. I will try to add more substrate eventually. The bubble wall is there to aerate water but am not using co2 right now, i used to but the bottle tipped on its side and am scared of using it again. I use seachem flourish once a week as per stated on the bottle.


----------



## Maxime (Mar 23, 2008)

oh, and forgot to mention, this is my first attempt at aquasquaping, well, fish tank period!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You have a good feel for aquascaping, for sure! Most of us start out by just poking plants in the tank, crossing our fingers, and cheering if the plants are still alive a week later. (Or was that just me?)

If you want more plants, visit the for sale forum here and you should be able to buy just about any plants that interest you. You do have to be alert to get your buy order in before everyone else does, but you can't beat the variety, customer service, shipping costs, and quality.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

If your a bit worried about a tank tipping over go to a welding supply store. They should have a tank stand that you can chain a tank to. Any time you have a preasuriaed tank there is always a chance of tipping. Just use some good judgement and try not to be scared of it. Keep in your mind SH and happens every day. Use good judgement and do your best and you will be ok. Just remember to respect your equipmant and dont be careless. Because when you get careless you get lazy and accedents happen.

Java fern and most Crypts Originally come from asia (Though most are grown for wholesale in florida now) And work ok in a standard planted tank. If you Are trying for a SA type Biotope then they dont fit which is what I ment to say. If you just want SA Fish Use what ever plants you have avaliable to you and what you like. 

My 55 Gallon is manily going to be planted with Vals, A couple types of Sorwds, Some Star Grass, And Hair Grass. I will be starting a thread in 2 weeks on the build and journal in the aqua scapeing area. Dont be affraid to ask questions on here as thats how I started 6 months ago. And always remember to research what ever your doing!! Thats half the Fun IMHO.

Curt


----------



## brewce (Dec 12, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> You have a good feel for aquascaping, for sure! Most of us start out by just poking plants in the tank, crossing our fingers, and cheering if the plants are still alive a week later. (Or was that just me?)


Thanks Hoppy, I am glad to see my style of aquascaping isn't so uncommon 

brewce


----------

